# .:: Create A Branded Toolbar For Your Company,Yourself ::.



## tuXian (Mar 14, 2005)

Wanna have a customized toolbar for your site, your company or yourself that can let you search from 18 search engines?. the toolbar directly displays the results from the engines, so you wont find any difference in the results display.

If Yes! Then heres how to create your own branded toolbar that works in Internet Explorer. Its as easy as 123.

I have created a toolbar for our beloved Digit. This is how it looks. Click on the to download link to see it in action. It has got links for all the forums plus private messaging and profile. Give it a try! Navigating Digit forum was never so easier.

*img217.exs.cx/img217/3746/digitbar6wf.jpg

Download

Here is the procedure at each step you will be able to preview your toolbar.

1. Goto www.effectivebrand.com
2. click on the start your toolbar now button.
3. You will be taken to a page that will ask for your toolbar logo, select a gif,jpeg or bmp from your computer using the browse button.In the same page below you have to specify URL and a Hint(Tooltip). When finished press the next button.

NOTE:In the installed toolbar When you will move cursor over the logo in the toolbar this hint will be displayed. Clicking on the logo will take you to the URL you have specified in this step.

4. The next screen that appears asks for confirmation if you want to include a search box preloaded with Google and all the other major search engines numbering around 18 or more. Click on the check box and the press the next button.

NOTE: Later you'can add a customized search engine of your own. May be your site search.

5.You are now taken to buttons setup page. if you want to add a button to your toolbar then click on Yes, I want to include a button checkbox else click next button. Lets add  a button now. The same page has different fields to add a image to a button (from the available table or upload your own), give it a caption (its optional to add caption), hint and fianlly the URL (clicking on the button will take you to this URL).When done press the next button again.

6. The next page has a couple of text boxes wherein you have to specify your toolbar name, description, your password, email and download page language. Read the license agreement. When ready press the I agree button.

Now your basic toolbar is ready and you are taken to the downlaod page. Your download URL is the URL your toolbar downloaders should use is specified here. Remember/bookmark it.

If you would like to customize your toolbar more then click on the continue button near the download page link.

7. You now land up at the modify toolbar page that lets you add the following to the toolbar


Link Button - To add more buttons to link to pages and sites that your users will find  useful
RSS Reader - Adding this will automatically display standard RSS feeds in your toolbar 
Message Box - Lets Communicate with your users through the RSS message box 
Separator -  Adds a seperator or vertical line between items and makes your toolbar look better.
Ticker -  A scrolling ticker that displays your message in the toolbar.
Chat - Chat room for all your toolbar users.

you also have a HTML Component (advanced)  that lets you add your own components (written in HTML) to your toolbar 

Each component has its own set up options and may vary component to component like URL,hint and caption (its always optional), RSS Feed URL and so on. Clicking on the component name adds takes you to its setting page and then adds it. press the ok/finish/save button as and when required.

The effective results is a seperate component that is added and dynamically changes as you visit different pages and sites. 

It displays the results pertaining to the category of that site. I have removed it for the digit toolbar.

8. The page has links for your account settings and many other options. To send a RSS message for the message box click the send messages (RSS) tab link.

9. When done download your toolbar from the same window using the download link on top right. You can give your toolbar users the first link we came across in step 6.

10. when done logout. Login again if you want to change the layout.

PS: Whenever you make changes to the toolbar the users who have installed it need not download the new tolbar again and install. The toolbar is automtically updated for them after some time of your update usually 5-15 mins or sometimes even less.

I hope Digit ships this toolbar in its next CD/DVD.


----------



## saROMan (Mar 14, 2005)

WOW ..tuxian..thats one Hell of a Effort ....Downloading Now.....thanks a Lot for your Efforts..


----------



## sr_ultimate (Mar 14, 2005)

it`s only for IE right?


----------



## club_pranay (Mar 14, 2005)

kudos tuxian!! gr88 job mate. 
but the prob is, i use firefox


----------



## tuXian (Mar 14, 2005)

sr_ultimate said:
			
		

> it`s only for IE right?



Yes! Its only for IE 5+


----------



## Slam Team (Mar 14, 2005)

Nice work.. But I only use Opera..Will try it..Just downloaded


----------



## vysakh (Mar 14, 2005)

great work tuxian.
will it work for opera??


----------



## svk (Mar 14, 2005)

nice link


----------



## infernus (Mar 14, 2005)

vysakh said:
			
		

> great work tuxian.
> will it work for opera??





			
				tuxian said:
			
		

> Yes! Its only for IE 5+



No offence but, all it takes is a little reading.


----------



## shwetanshu (Mar 14, 2005)

Gr8 work TUXIAN but too bad its only for IE, waiting for the the Toolbar for FIREFOX


----------



## lywyre (Mar 14, 2005)

damn, its only 4 ie (


----------



## krishnansurya (Mar 14, 2005)

*!!!!!!!*

 i created one and when i went to edit the site asked me my username and pass
when i entered them it gave a meassge-session timed out'

and then i decided to make a new toolbar
and then i selected my logo and after clicking next the same meassage 
appaered!!!!!!!!
but why??????


----------



## tuXian (Mar 14, 2005)

the seems to be a server prob with the site, even I got those messages but a refresh solved the prob.


----------



## sms_solver (Mar 15, 2005)

The icons on your toolbar is not looking good. Anyway downloading now


----------



## tuXian (Mar 15, 2005)

I selected the available icons from the site, alternately if you are creatinga  toolbar you can upload yours but shoud not be very large ones. I didnt have any icons on my system that could match so went for that selection.

Would be great if anyone comes out with a better toolbar and icons!!


----------



## ShekharPalash (Mar 15, 2005)

sms_solver said:
			
		

> The icons on your toolbar is not looking good. Anyway downloading now



nice work there... yeah me too not happry with icons... can you plz patch it with 32 bit icons...??

any Firefox extension expert here who can port this to FF...!!!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 15, 2005)

Their Privacy policy doesnt tell about third party agreements .. while their FAQ give some hints about giving "customized" or "effective" search results .. 

Personally I feel suspicous of all toolbars .. So I wont download this ..


----------



## goobimama (Mar 15, 2005)

if it doesn't support firefox, then to hell with it.


----------



## ramprasad (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi 
   The link is cool man...I was searching for one like this.... Is there any other sites like this...... in which u can customize more....

When I wanted to install, it asked for net.... ? Is it reqd...?

Regards,
Ramprasad


----------



## tuXian (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes, Internet connection is required coz it takes all its functionality from the effectivebrands site, even the toolbar icons are stored on their site, thats the reason for such a small footprint of the toolbar i.e just 400 odd KBs.


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 16, 2005)

@tuxian, whatever others say, I am here to appreciate your efforts. Great work mate  But I won't be able to use it because I don't use IE


----------



## shwetanshu (Mar 16, 2005)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> @tuxian, whatever others say, I am here to appreciate your efforts. Great work mate  But I won't be able to use it because I don't use IE


Me also appreciated the effort


----------



## tuXian (Mar 16, 2005)

What do u say? Shall I request the mods to move this topic to Tutorials.??


----------



## indrajit (Mar 17, 2005)

Though I use Firefox, but still downloaded and installed the tool bar.....Its real cool! Great work man! 8)


----------



## khin007 (Mar 17, 2005)

Nice work man..................................


----------

